# Help Me Defend Christianity Against the Claims of the Movie "Zeitgeist"



## McPatrickClan (Dec 9, 2009)

Have any of you seen the "documentary" DVD, _Zeitgeist_? Of course, the claims are ones many of us have heard before (i.e. Jesus never existed, Christianity is a fraud, The Vatican is a political entity that used the falsehoods of Christ to impose their will, etc.).

My problem are the truth claims. They are reaching back to pre-Christian times and saying that Horus (some Egyptian false god) was the template for Christ, etc.

Have any of you seen this DVD? If yes, can you help me form a coherent refutation of the DVDs claims? I am visiting with a friend who suggested this movie to me tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.tektonics.org/copycathub.html

Check out James Patrick Holding's site. he has a lot on this idea that was touted (first?) by James Frazer in his "The Golden Bough" (1890)

The Golden Bough - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's not new.


----------



## T.A.G. (Dec 10, 2009)

All About Horus: An Egyptian Copy of Christ? Response to Zeitgeist movie

Osiris. Horus. Jesus. Not Triplets!

Was the life of Jesus copied from Horus

here are a couple links you might find handy, 

basically long story short, the claims have no ugaritic text nor manuscript etc to back the claims, no serious scholar takes hold to these views, wikipedia even has a section for bashing it 
The guy who made this claim used a few uneducated ridiculous sources for his claims.


----------

